# Wohin den stage3-tarball entpacken?

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo.

Mein Vorhaben, Gentoo zu installieren, nimmt Gestalt an. Morgen müßte das Notebook geliefert werden. 

Hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-773306-highlight-tarball.html

hat jemand, glaube ich, das gleiche Problem wie ich.

Ich habe vor, von Ubuntu aus zu installieren und bereits vor der Installation von Ubuntu die Partitionen für Ubuntu und Gentoo einzurichten. Partitionen: 1. /boot 150MB ext2 2. Swap 4GB 3. Extended, darin logische, alle JFS:

1. für /home 10GB 

2. für /usr 20GB

3. für /opt 10GB

4. für /var 20GB

5. root 20GB

(+zwei weitere logische für Ubuntu)

Abgesehen von den wohl etwas exorbitanten Verzeichnisgrößen ist meine Frage: ich lade den tarball herunter, sagen wir in Ubuntu. Ich speichere ihn auch auf einer Ubuntu-Partition. Wohin soll ich ihn dann entpacken? In der Anleitung steht: wechseln nach /mnt/gentoo, dort runterladen und entpacken, dann hinein-chrooten. Klar, wenn man nur eine Partition annnimmt, dann bringt der Tarball das Stage-Verzeichnis genau passend mit. Nun habe ich aber mein geplantes Verzeichnis schon auf logische Partitionen verteilt. Sollte ich vielleicht das Stage-Verzeichnis in root entpacken und dann eventuelle namensgleiche Unterverzeichnisse an die vorgesehenen Stellen kopieren?

Zur Erklärung: ich habe noch nie ein Stage3-Verzeichnis gesehen. Der Computer kommt wahrscheinlich erst morgen und ich mache hier Trockenübungen.

Danke!

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

einfach in deiner Gentoo / Partition die Verzeichnisse als Mountpoints erstellen, die Partitionen dahin mounten und dann weiter wie im Handbuch.

Py

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke, das habe ich verstanden. 

Im Handbuch geht man von der "Erweiterung" (ich nehme an: Verkleinerung) einer bestehenden Linux-Partition aus. In dieser neuen, gemounteten Partition wird dann der Tarball heruntergeladen und entpackt. Ich nehme an, dieser Tarball enthält ein Verzeichnis namens "/" beziehungsweise bereits die Dateien und Ordner in "/". Ich müßte dieses Verzeichnis von Ubuntu aus einfach auf meine root-Partition extrahieren.

(Dann schaue ich, ob es darin die Unterverzeichnisse gibt und belasse sie in "/" nur als Mountpoints, lege ihre Inhalte - nicht aber die Verzeichnisnamen wie "/home" auf die einzelnen Platten, oder? Sonst würden doch reale Pfade wie /home/home/... entstehen, oder?)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich dumm anstelle, aber da sind gerade mehrere Sachen etwas neu!

Danke!

----------

## py-ro

Genau sieht dann quasi so aus:

/mnt/gentoo/usr

/mnt/gentoo/boot

/mnt/gentoo/var

...

Und du entpackst nach /mnt/gentoo

Richtig ist auch, dass du die Verzeichnisse nicht auf den Partitionen anlegst.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich dumm anstelle, aber da sind gerade mehrere Sachen etwas neu!

 

Dumm anstellen würdest du dich nur, wenn du nichtmal verscuhen würdest aus der Vorhandenen Doku schlau zu werden.  :Wink: 

Py

----------

## think4urs11

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Und du entpackst nach /mnt/gentoo

 

Aber mach nicht den Fehler wenn du in deinem Ubuntu-/ bist dann einfach ein tar -zxvf /mnt/gentoo/stage3.tar.bz2 zu machen, das geht inne Hose und überschreibt dir dein Ubuntu.

Also entweder vorher den cd /mnt/gentoo machen oder als Parameter für tar -C /mnt/gentoo dazu packen

----------

## musv

Oder einfach ausgedrückt:

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /pfad/zum/tarball/stage-3.tar.bz2
```

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke.

Jetzt brauche ich wirklich Eure Hilfe. Noch ist nichts Schlimmes passiert. 

Aber ich habe beim Partitionieren gepatzt. Da habe ich im letzten Moment von jemandem gelesen, der die /tmp, welche ich vorher gar nicht eingeplant hatte, neben die swap gelegt hat. Wollte ich auch, hab ich gemacht, bin dann beim Zählen durcheinandergekommen (und ich bin Mathematiker, im Ernst ...) und habe jetzt eine Partition zuwenig. Glücklicherweise sind meine Gentoo-Verzeichnisse großzügig angelegt, so daß man mit Verschieben noch eine rausbohren könnte:

[erstmal ganz links, nur der Vollständigkeit halber:]

/dev/sda1: LABEL="/boot"  TYPE="ext2" 

/dev/sda2: TYPE="swap" 

[ab hier logische, hier müßte ich basteln, hier liegt von 5 bis 9 Gentoo auf jfs:]

/dev/sda5: "/tmp"         4,88 GB

/dev/sda6: "/var"          9,77

/dev/sda7: "/usr"          19,56

/dev/sda8: "/opt"         19,62

/dev/sda9: "/home"      19,76

[ab hier ubuntu auf logischen ext3, liegt aber nur auf der sda10, aber auch schon mit 6,7 GB:]

/dev/sda10: 40 GB

/dev/sda11: 36 GB

/dev/sda12: 90 GB [Archivraum]

[sda3 und -4 sind die erweiterte und die Rest-Partition ganz rechts]

Wie groß und wie sollte ich eine Partition rauskitzeln? Wenn ich eine logische Partition einfüge, verschiebt mir das die Numerierung? Bootet dann Ubuntu noch?

Oder sollte ich eine opfern und zu "/" umbenennen?

Wenn Ihr meint, schreibe ich das auch in einen neuen Thread. 

Danke für die Hilfe! Jetzt freue ich mich schon richtig auf das Gentoo!

----------

## think4urs11

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Aber ich habe beim Partitionieren gepatzt. Da habe ich im letzten Moment von jemandem gelesen, der die /tmp, welche ich vorher gar nicht eingeplant hatte, neben die swap gelegt hat. Wollte ich auch, hab ich gemacht, bin dann beim Zählen durcheinandergekommen (und ich bin Mathematiker, im Ernst ...)

 

Hochgezüchtete Gehirne und vermeintlich einfache Aufgaben kollidieren eben manchmal - macht doch nichts  :Smile: 

Genaugenommen kann man dir kein 'richtiges' Partitionierungsschema raten, denn egal was du jetzt einstellst es wird sich gemäß Murphys Law früher oder später als ungeeignet erweisen.

Ich persönlich lege entweder (wenn ich sehr faul bin) alles in ein / oder aber ich benutze /boot (200M), /usr/portage (~2G), / (>=4G), /home ('Rest')

/usr/portage 'extra' schlicht deswegen weil hier relativ schnell viele Dat(ei)en umhergeschaufelt werden und dann ist es manchmal ganz hilfreich die ganze Partition neu zu formatieren und danach neu zu befüllen.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke erstmal. 

Wenn das mit dem Murphy so schlimm wird, waeren da schon noch andere Optionen.

1. Ubuntupartition verschieben. Man wuerde aber auch eine  Partition einfuegen und mglw. die Numerierung verschieben.

2. Das Gentoo-Rootverzeichnis hinter das Ubuntu.  Pro: Ewig Platz, Numerierung egal. Con: Irgendwann evtl. Speed-Einbusse. Aber das meintest Du wohl mit Deinem Nachbarn.

Ich warte auf Nachricht aus dem Ubuntuforum, ob das mit dem Verschieben und Einfuegen klappen koennte.

Warum sind heutzutage solche Sachen immer noch ein Problem ...Fragezeichen ... ich haenge hier an einer qwertytastatur ...uff...

----------

## think4urs11

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> 2. Das Gentoo-Rootverzeichnis hinter das Ubuntu.  Pro: Ewig Platz, Numerierung egal. Con: Irgendwann evtl. Speed-Einbusse. Aber das meintest Du wohl mit Deinem Nachbarn.

 

Nicht ganz. Aber (sofern du nicht alles je >10GB machst) es könnte passieren das in einer Partition der Platz ausgeht obwohl überall sonst noch genug frei wäre - und dann bist du erstmal gekniffen.

Genaugenommen ist sowas heute kein Problem mehr, dafür gibt es LVM2+Co, nur macht das die Installation speziell für einen Anfänger noch mal ein Stückchen abstrakter/komplizierter.

LVM2 'dynamisiert' die Partitionen, d.h. du kannst auch nachträglich noch Platz an eine volle Partition 'dranfummeln', notfalls von einer anderen physischen Platte.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Laut Ubuntu-Forum müßte das Verschieben mit Gparted von der Rescue-CD aus klappen. 

Dann werde ich zwei logische einfügen: root und portage (2GB)

Du meinst, daß meine /tmp zu klein ist? Da kann man ja was machen, wenn das Gparted eh' schon an ist. Und wenn es lange dauert, kann ich, da auf der Rescue-CD ein Browser ist, währenddessen sogar weiterarbeiten, weil ich meine Texte in den Online-Latex-Editoren habe. Super.

Thinkforyourself, mal unter uns: hat hier jeder Neue den Titel "noob" weg, oder habe ich mir den schon erworben? Der ist ja in mancher Lesart nicht schmeichelhaft, siehe 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=n00b.

R.

----------

## py-ro

Mal so eine Frage am Rande, warum teilst du in soviele Partitionen auf?

Theoretisch kann man, mit den richtigen Mount Parametern, ein System so etwas sicherer machen oder auch /usr /opt mit verschiedenen Systemen teilen. Aber was ist dein Grund?

Py

----------

## think4urs11

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Thinkforyourself, mal unter uns: hat hier jeder Neue den Titel "noob" weg, oder habe ich mir den schon erworben?

 

Nö, nur jeder der weniger Beiträge hat als ich (wovon ~15% Admin/Mod-Tätigkeit sind)  :Twisted Evil: 

Ernsthaft: Der Titel sagt im wesentlichen erst mal gar nichts aus. Es gibt (im Sinn des Wortes) Noobs mit >500 Beiträgen, die auch noch nach 1-2 Jahren vermeintlich 'dumme' Fragen stellen; genauso wie es (betitelte) Noobs mit <50 Beiträgen gibt denen man aber anmerkt das sie sich ernsthaft mit der Materie beschäftigen.

In welcher Kategorie noob siehst du dich bisher?

Soweit es mich angeht helfe ich den Leuten hier gerne. Noch lieber wenn ich merke das die Hilfe es auf fruchtbaren Boden fällt. '...lehre ihn wie man angelt und er wird nie wieder hungern'

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> '...lehre ihn wie man angelt und er wird nie wieder hungern'

 

Von wegen. Mit Angeln hätte ich kein Problem. Aber seit ich als 5 Jähriger auf einer Fischfarm gesehen habe, wie die einen Fisch "Live" rausgezogen haben und kurz 1-2 mal mit dem Kopf über einen Stein gehauen haben habe ich Fisch erst einige wenige male im Leben angefasst. Also ich würde wohl verhungern...   :Laughing: 

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Hallo!

Py: Weil ich es diesmal echt gut machen wollte. (Ich habe mir ein Notebook ohne alles mit riesiger, leerer Festplatte angeschafft, welches da vor mir lag: mit gespreizten Schenkeln, das jungfräuliche, von keinem Longhorn aus Redmont vorgeschändete Ding.) Daher bin ich vom Partitionierungsschema aus dem Handbuch ausgegangen. Und wenn man dann so reinliest in die Forenbeiträge, sagt immer wieder einer, er macht dies noch und iss supa, und dann der nächste ...  

Think4yours11: Ich werde wohl ewig in der Deppenkategorie bleiben. Selbst wenn ich mal was ertüftelt habe, vergeß ich's bald wieder. Da sind einfach zuviel das wilde Leben, die Weiber, die Berge, der Alkohol, die Gitarren usw. dazwischen, als daß ich jemals meine Noob-Larve abstreifen und mein insgeheimes Guru-Ich entfalten könnte. Heute habe ich im Ubuntu-Forum eine Frage gestellt, die ich vor exakt einem Jahr exakt schon mal gestellt habe. Yeah, so muß das sein! Das fällt Dir dann ein, wenn Du die Lösung bekommst. Beim Forschen an der Doktorarbeit ist das ähnlich: Du liest was - einen längeren Aufsatz, ein Buch - und nach hundert Seiten stellst Du fest, daß Dir das nichts bringt, und gleichzeitig merkst Du, daß du das ganze schon mal gelesen hast. Ging bislang allen so, die ich gefragt habe...

Das Verschieben von Ubuntu und Einfügen zweier Partitionen hat übrigens geklappt. Rescue-CD. Linux ist einfach Klasse! So, jetzt noch eine Mathestunde halten und dann heim zu Kind, Gitarre und Gentoo

bierbauchangsthase

----------

## think4urs11

nur so als Frage nebenbei: Was hat dich dazu veranlaßt ausgerechnet JFS zu wählen? Ist ja doch eher ungewöhnlich.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Ehrlich gesagt: veranlaßt hat mich die Tatsache, daß ich keine Ahnung von Computern habe. (Von den echten. Von theoretischen hatte ich mal Ahnung.) Und erst recht nicht von Linux und seinen Formaten. Daher habe ich keine Ahnung, was gewöhnlich oder ungewöhnlich ist. Und ich bin weit und breit der einzige Linuxuser im Bekanntenkreis.  Naja, da liest man halt als Alleingänger rum ... und bei JFS stand was von "High Performance" ...

Beim Vergrößern der /tmp hat mir das Gparted noch die Partitionen umnumeriert, weswegen ich jetzt einen Crashboot hatte und mir aus der LiveCD die Grub neu schreiben mußte. Gut, das auch mal gemacht zu haben!

Aber jetzt gute Nacht!

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

So. Danke Euch allen. Installiert ist's.

Noch läuft's aber nicht. Ich habe da ein Problem mit der Grub.

Das ist ja nicht die Gentoo-Grub, sondern die vom Ubuntu. Mir fehlt die initrd-Datei. die verlangt Gentoo nicht, aber Ubuntu! 

Da mache ich aber mal einen neuen Thread auf.

Servus und danke!

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Partitionen: 1. /boot 150MB ext2 2. Swap 4GB 3. Extended, darin logische, alle JFS:
> 
> 1. für /home 10GB 
> 
> 2. für /usr 20GB
> ...

 

Ähm, erstmal zu JFS. Für das Teil gibt's unter Linux kein Tool zum Defragmentierten. Einen Datenverlust hatte ich damit noch nicht, aber wenn die Kiste mal abschmiert, kannst du das Teil ohne Check gar nicht erst mounten. Viel schlimmer ist aber, dass bei Nutzung von einschlägig bekannter P2P-Software irgendwie das Dateisystem ganz merkwürdig fragmentiert. Genauere Erklärung: Du saugst Dir jetzt z.B. einen legalen Film (HD-Trailer oder irgendwas) per Esel. Das Downloadverzeichnis sowohl für die temporäre als auch die fertige Datei liegt auf JFS. Wenn das Dateisystem schon vor etwas längerer Zeit angelegt wurde und reichlich gefüllt ist, kannst du den Film gar nicht mehr abspielen, weil nur noch die Festplatte am Rotieren ist. Der Verschiebevorgang einer Datei von 1.5 GB bei richtig schöner Fragmentierung von JFS dauert bei mir schon mal so eine Stunde. Nach dem Verschieben der Datei auf eine andere Partition bemerkst du dann kaum noch den Plattenzugriff. Fazit: Ich würde von JFS abraten, wenn das Dateisystem häufig beschrieben wird. Ich wollte an der Stelle mal Ext4 testen. Allerdings hab ich keine Backup-Platte mehr, um die Daten der JFS-Partition zwischenzuspeichern.

Swap: 4GB ist sinnlos. Ich hab 4 GB Ram und 512 mb für Swap angelegt. Ab 1-2 GB Ram brauchst du theoretisch gar keinen Swap mehr. 4GB ist reine Platzverschwendung. Sofern du mal für eine Anwendung (z.B. OpenOffice compilieren) Swap brauchen würdest, könntest du das auch über ein Swap-Datei machen, die du nach Benutzung wieder löschst.

Boot:

```
/dev/sdb1              16M  6,2M  8,3M  43% /boot
```

Ich weiß nicht, was Ubuntu alles ins Boot-Verzeichnis packt. Aufgrund der ganzen Module, die in einem vorkonfigurierten Kernel wie dem von Ubuntu drinstecken müssen, kann es sein, dass du mehr Speicher als bei Gentoo brauchst. Mit 50 mb solltest du bei Gentoo ganz locker hinkommen. Nochmal 50 mb als Sicherheit für Ubuntu. Das ist aber dann schon sehr reichlich. In meinem Boot sind übrigens zur Zeit 2 Kernel + memtest drin.

/tmp 5GB: Meiner Meinung nach auch sinnlos. Mein /tmp ist gerade mit 44kb gefüllt. Das Verzeichnis wird normalerweise beim Booten und Runterfahren geleert. Ich lass mir /tmp gleich beim Booten im Ram anlegen. 

/usr, /opt, /var: Eigene Partitionen kann man dafür machen, ist aber auch nicht sooo sinnvoll. Keines der Verzeichnisse dürfte so eine derartige Menge an Lese- und Schreibzugriffen haben, dass die Rechnerperformance darunter sichtbar leidet. Die Auftrennung in eigene Partitionen halte ich daher ebenfalls für überflüssig.

Mit Deiner zerstückelten Partitionierung beschwörst du geradezu Murphy in der Art, dass du irgendwann mal auf einer Partition ziemliche Platzprobleme kriegst, während auf den anderen Partitionen eine öde Datenleere herrscht. Sinnvoll ist das Auslagern des Portage-Tree, da dort eine Unmenge an kleinen Dateien drinstecken und bei Portage-Updates viele Sachen geändert werden. Für den Portage-Tree bietet sich entweder eine Partition mit ReiserFS oder Reiser4 an. Noch optimaler ist es, den Portage-Tree in ein SquashFS zu packen. Damit kriegst du das Teil auf 45 mb (inklusive Overlays), ist allerdings etwas aufwändig zu installieren.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke!

Just das mit dem portage-tree habe ich nicht aus dem Handbuch, sondern vom think4us11. Der Rest ist Handbuch oder Forumssuche...

Die Faustregel für Swap, die ich noch kenne, heißt: doppelter RAM.

Ich habe 4 GB RAM. Und die 8 wären sogar mir zu groß vorgekommen.

Aber das kann ich ja verkleinern. Das geht auf diesem Rechner alles ratz fatz.

Danke! können wir das mit dem Boot im anderen Thread behandeln? Danke!

Ich habe übrigens in den Tagen ohne Netz auf einene Faust rumgebastelt und unter anderem das Root-Verzeichnis auf ext3 umformatiert.  Außerdem habe ich auf der Boot-Partition einen initrd-Dummy angelegt, um zu sehen, wie Grub sich verhält.

Immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: Error 15 File not found.

Vielleicht hat das was damit zu tun, daß Grub doch zuerst auf die root-Partition muß und von dort aus auf die (eingehängte?) Bootpartition rüber muß. So verstehe ich die Zeile mit dem Kernelverzeichnit drin. 

Die Rootpartition ist bei mir nur für Gentoo da. Ubuntu bootet normal. Daran will ich auch nichts ändern, sonst ist das auch noch weg ....

Wäre ein Chainload eine Idee? Da müßte ich aber erstmal die Grub-Installation ausführen. Und nach aller Erfahrung wäre dann Ubuntu weg. Dann müßte ich mit der Ubuntu-Live-CD die Ubuntu-Grub neu installieren. da ist doch immer auch der MBR im Spiel. Wer macht das schon gerne?

Aber machen wir doch lieber im anderen Thread weiter.

----------

## musv

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Die Faustregel für Swap, die ich noch kenne, heißt: doppelter RAM.

 

Die galt für Rechner bis 32 oder 64 mb Ram. Der einzige Grund, den Swap mindestens so groß wie den Ram zu machen, ist Suspend2Disk.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Außerdem habe ich auf der Boot-Partition einen initrd-Dummy angelegt, um zu sehen, wie Grub sich verhält.

 

In die Initrd kommen die Module rein, die der Kernel beim Booten zwingend braucht. Dazu gehören bei den meisten Distris auf alle Fälle die Treiber für SATA, IDE usw. Bei Gentoo brauchst du im Normalfall keine initrd, weil du die Treiber, die du ja sowieso brauchst, fest in den Kernel compilierst. Grub scheitert definitiv nicht an der initrd.

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung: Error 15 File not found.

 

Klingt danach, dass das Kernelimage nicht gefunden wird. Hast du das bzImage auf der Bootpartition in /boot/ liegen? Ach ja, du brauchst zwingend auf der Bootpartition einen Link, der auf sich selbst zeigt. Sieht so aus (3. Eintrag): 

```
 la /boot/

insgesamt 5731

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root    1024 17. Apr 08:24 .

drwxr-xr-x 19 root root      19 31. Mär 16:39 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 22. Jan 07:13 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2907520 24. Mär 21:04 bzImage-2628-r4

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2927744 17. Apr 08:16 bzImage-2629-r1

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 22. Jan 13:56 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       0 17. Jun 2008  .keep

drwx------  2 root root    1024 25. Jan 16:11 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 28. Mär 11:24 memtest86plus
```

 *bierbauchangsthase wrote:*   

> Wäre ein Chainload eine Idee?

 

Chainload lädt einfach den Anfang einer Partition. Auf diese Weise startet Windows. Bei Linux kommst du damit nicht sehr weit. Wieviele Grubs hast du jetzt eigentlich installiert? Brauchen tust du nur einen.

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke.

Es war ein falscher Eintrag bei -"root". Dort hatte ich die Rootpartition eingetragen.

Außerdem hatte ich den Pfad nur bis zum Ordner angegeben. Habe das Handbuch so verstanden.

Mittlerweile habe ich regelmäßige Boots, aber unregelmäßig mit oder ohne Filesystem (außer sda1=boot).

Ich hatte dazu 'nen anderen Thread.

Ich bekomme beim Booten eine Fehlermeldung, daß in /dev Dateien fehlen. Ich kann mir nicht erkläre, warum ich keine Partitionen mehr habe, wo ich sie doch in Gentoo schonn mal hatte. Vielleicht war es das env-update beim Versuch, den x-server zu installieren.

Außerdem habe ich im Gentoo keine deutsche Tastatur. Wenn ich die hätte, wäre es schon viel besser. 

Aber es geht voran!

Yoper hat da auch Schwierigkeiten gemacht, bis ich grub installiert, aber dann von Ubuntu aus drüberinstalliert habe. 

Das sind ein-Partitionen-Systeme. Da ist irgendwie alles einfacher. 

Sollte ich vielleicht auch erstmal gentoo so aufsetzen und dann umschichten?

Danke!  edit: falsch. Ich habe meine partitionen wieder! Trotzdem klappt das mit xorg nicht. Wie kriege ich eine deutsche Tastatur?

----------

## Max Steel

Deutsche Tasta sieht so aus:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

windowkeys="YES"

extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

dumpkeys_charset=""

fix_euro="NO"
```

(Kommentare entfernt)

Danach /etc/init.d/keymaps restart

Empfehlen tu ich da auch gerne noch:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Deutsche_Lokalisierung

Dein X Prob ist wohl etwas anderer Natur, dazu am besten einen neuen Thread aufmachen und dann den Fehler nach einem emerge -a xorg-x11 (7.4 ist bereits stable siehe: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=1#doc_chap1 ) (oder nur den Server, heißt dann xorg-server).

----------

## bierbauchangsthase

Danke! 

Habe eine deutsche Tastatur. Das xserver-Problem hat sich übrigens vorübergehend als emerge-Problem und schließlich als eth0-Problem herausgestellt. Da mache ich einen neuen Thread auf.

----------

